# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Construção de um armario para aquario

## João Bello

Pretendo contruir um armario DIY (todo em madeira).

Para um aquario de 120x60x50 = 360l = 360kg

Que madeira usar?

Eu penso fazer o armario em madeira mas sera pintada e revistada na totalidade (peça a peça) por 2 ou 3 camadas de vernis maritimo. A tinta sera antifungos.

terá quatro suportes mais grossos nos cantos com uma espessura de 6x6 cm.

Faço o armario por trás aberto ou fechado? Quais os prós e os contras?

Se for fechado sera devidamento ventilado através de ventoinhas instaladas nas paredes do armario.

Agradecia que me ajudassem cumps e obrigado

----------


## Pedro Albino

Olá, vê aqui
http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....hlight=m%F3vel

Deixa aberto atrás e se possivel mete uma ventoinha numa lateral.

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

boas,
penso que te ficará mais barato e melhor se comprares contraplacado maritimo lacado. eu tenho o meu aqua completamente fechado por um movel feito nesse material e posso-te dizer que não ficou muito caro e está muito fixe (pra mim claro) o movel é todo em cor faia. agora vou ter de lhe pôr um extractor por causa do verão porque aquece um bocado de portas fechadas.
aconselho-te a saberes preços desse material que é bastante bom e fazeres contas entre isso ou madeira que não é tão resistente e mais as tintas e vernizes....

abraço

----------


## João Bello

Muito obrigado aos dois, e agradeço a vossa ajuda.
Ja mandei uma MP ao senhor Pedro Albino para me dar umas dicas.
E será que se não for indescrição de saber a quanto lhe saiu o seu movel, e o tamanho do mesmo para poder ter uma noção e se conseguir umas fotografias do mesmo para poder ver como e feita a estrutura  :Wink:  

Um grande abraço e muito obrigado

----------


## João Bello

O ultimo post que recebi desapareceu....
E ainda por cima tinha imensas dicas.
Isto e normal acontecer?

----------


## João Bello

Deram uma ideia que me pareceu melhor e mais segura que a estrutura em mandeira. Mas sim em ferro galvanizado, e um tratamento contra a ferrugem, Depois essa estrutura ira ser coberta com contraplacado maritimo. Preto deixar a parte de trás aberta com uma ou duas ventoinhas a mandar ar la para dentro para nao haver acumulaçao de humidade.

Alguem sabe o preço destes materias e onde os adquirir?
E ja agora um sitio onde possa mandar fazer a estrutura...
Sou de Cascais/Lisboa
Cumprimentos e abraços

----------


## António Vitor

A madeira é resistente, apenas que pode ficar mais barato em ferro...desde que conheças alguém que te solde isso (eu tive o meu sogro que é um expert nas soldas)

os tubos que usei foram rectangulares ferro galvanizado pintado com primario verde para a ferrugem...basicamente são 2 tubos soldados na fabrica quadrados
3x6 cms.

depois é arranjar madeira para tapar o esqueleto de ferro...
ver aqui




e


ainda não tinha envernizado a cobertura na foto exposta em cima
A parte da cobertura é leve nem 3 kilos se calhar só suporta 2 t5 55w...
as hqi estão suportadas pela estrutura de ferro.

O segredo disto é os perfis...
Isto sem os tais perfis em madeira pareceria um caixote...
podem ver ...com perfis ficou muito melhor

A cobertura também se abre para não a ter que a tirar para manusear o interior do aquário.
A madeira pode ser bastante fina na cobertura usei contraplacado para ficar mais leve já que o próprio aquário iria suportá-lo de 0,5 cms, no resto também podes nusar madeira fina...
já que o que sporta o peso é a estrutura em ferro.

A cobertura também tem um esqueleto mas aqui em madeira, ripas bem finas em forma de gaiola...
se achares frágil podes fazer como eu e reforçar com mais ripas ao longo do comprimento ...e na altura...
isto está bem construido encaixa mesmo em cima do aquário...
a parte da frente levanta TODA, tem dobradiças tapadas pelos perfis superiores...

ter em conta que na estrutura em ferro uma parte importante é o contacto desta com o aquário e é óbvio que a madeira a fazer de suporte terá de ser mais grossa.

Existe ferro em cima a suportar a madeira do aquário topo, em todo o redor deste movel e no meio existe outra barra...
aqui convém termos uma madeira mais grossa, mas só aqui... de resto pode ser tudo em 0,5 cms...contraplacado ou whatever...

desculpa ter apagado o post, fui eu mesmo o autor dele...

estava com pressa para fazer uma coisa e eu não gosto de deixar posts a meio...
depois postava como foi o caso agora..
peço desculpa..

preços não faço ideia...
mas arranjei as madeiras em locais caros AKI, o ferro foi em local barato mas ele é que comprou não faço ideia...em redor dos 70 euros o ferro...acho
 a madeira passou dos 100 euros...

agora mandar fazer...upaupa...


nunca tentes serrar nada...eu não consigo serrar a direito..
 :Big Grin: 

Tens de envernizar bem isto tudo..
bem envernizado a madeira resiste...

ou pelo menos quase toda a madeira, já tive de abrir a parte lateral do aquário (madeira em forma de resctangulo aparafusada ao esqueleto de metal), ou seja tirei-a a primeira vez foi para mudar de sump...a segunda foi para substituir a madeira que suportava a sump..
que tinha apodrecido...tive de tirar a sumpe e esta é do tamanho do movel...ou quase...e posso agradecer ao esqueleto em metal, pela facilidade em realiar esta tarefa.

tinha usado madeira daquela de serradura fina com cola no suport à sump...com verniz pensei que resistiria...
erro...
...é bem pior que aglomerado...embora parecesse bem densa...

ferro não tem ferrugem o ferro galvanizado é complicado enferrujar mais barato que em inox e pintado muito dificilmente enferrujaria...
eu não acredito que enferruje...
nem uma ponta de ferrugem ...mesmo nos buracos (para suportar a mdeira que tu vez por cima da sump) que fiz depois de estar pintado e que apanhou sal...e água...nem ai...


Abraço!
António Vitor

----------


## João Bello

Sr. Antonio Vitor
Muitos parabens pela construção do movel, fique ja a saber que ganhou um fã.lol Fora de brincadeiras o movel esta muito bonito e sinceramente gostaria muito que o meu ficasse pelo menos parecido com o seu.
Peço desculpa pelo incomodo de ter feito o comentario outra vez e desde ja lhe agradeço MUITO mesmo pois provavelmente ia cair no erro de fazer o movel em madeira que provavelmente ia durar menos.
As madeiras são de que tipo? 

Cumprimentos e um grande abraço

----------


## António Vitor

A madeira é forte...
O ferro não quer dizer que dure muitos anos...é preciso ter cuidado principalmente com a corrsão!

tive em Troyes zona do champagne francês e tinha lá casas em madeira da epóca medieval!
 :EEK!:  

a madeira se for bem construida e implementada pode durar anos e anos...
há muitas maneiras de se fazer a festa...

Na madeira pelo menos temos de ter mais cuidado na engenharia...
tenho ainda um móvel feito em aglomerado há quase 10 anos por mim...
10 anos a suportar um aquário de 150 cms...com apenas 2 cms de espessura 

tudo daquela madeira que começa a curvar com o peso...aliás se não fosse eu ter visto uns bancos em cartão na expo que suportavam o peso de uma pessoa...
também não conceberia aquilo assim.
aqui é água doce...portanto menos problemática que água salgada.
mas nunca apodreceu... muito verniz...

Fiz aquilo para que o peso do aquário tivesse pelo menos alguma madeira em pressão ou seja o peso a dirigir-se para o solo por toda a amplitude da madeira, isto faz-se com truques, como por exemplo meter as madeiras na perpendicular se uma está a torcer a outra terá de estar sob pressão e vice versa...
 :Big Grin: 

Bom só para referir que podemos fazer a mesma coisa de diversas maneiras...

este sinceramente está melhor construido em termos estéticos...
e funcionais...para além de ter mais espaço acho que tem também ligeira vantagem na resistência...

vai-se com a p'ra´tica...
no 3º móvel ainda ficará melhor...

e agradeço os elogios...
 :Wink: 

abraços!
António Vitor

----------


## João Bello

Muito obrigado mais uma vez Sr. Antonio

Abraços e cumprimentos

----------


## António Vitor

> Sr. Antonio Vitor
> Muitos parabens pela construção do movel, fique ja a saber que ganhou um fã.lol Fora de brincadeiras o movel esta muito bonito e sinceramente gostaria muito que o meu ficasse pelo menos parecido com o seu.
> Peço desculpa pelo incomodo de ter feito o comentario outra vez e desde ja lhe agradeço MUITO mesmo pois provavelmente ia cair no erro de fazer o movel em madeira que provavelmente ia durar menos.
> As madeiras são de que tipo? 
> 
> Cumprimentos e um grande abraço


usei madeira de pinho para as laterais e portas, cerca de 2 cms de espessura.
e agora coloquei madeira de pinho para suporte da sump...

em cima é uma madeira barata, no aki até parecia mal acabada...mas maciça...

mas o importante é que seja direita, para suportar o aquário já que não se iria ver grande coisa...(o aquário em cima ) também de 2 cms de espessura.

usei esferovite para suporte do aquário por muito bem que esteja o móvel irá existir algumas irregularidades na madeira ou no proprio esqueleto (a solda arrefece ferro dilata etc...).

a esferovite em baixo do aquário irá distribuir o peso de forma equitativa e impede assim este de estoirar...
já tenho lido e ouvido muita gente falar que metem o aquário sem nada em baixo...
é trigo limpo...
pum...

Abraços!
António Vitor.

----------


## João Bello

Muito obrigado mais uma vez. Agora e so comprar os materias e iniciar a construção.
Irei mandar fazer a estrutura em ferro depois eu faço o resto. 
So irei por uma ou duas ventoinhas na lateral para haver uma constante circulação do ar dentro do armario.

Cumprimentos e abraços boa noite

----------


## João Bello

Sabem me dizer o preço normal do contraplacado maritimo ?
E do ferro galvanizado ? (3x6)cm
Sitios onde façam estrutas em metal ?
Obrigado

Cumps e abraço

----------


## António Vitor

não tem de ser ferro galvanizado pode ser em inox!
 :Wink: 
melhor...
agora o preço...

não faço ideia...

fala do peso que a estrutura tem de suportar..
quem trabalha em ferro sabe o que faz...e pode aconselhar outro tipo de tubos...não tem forçosamente de ser 3x6 nem sequer galvanizado embora se não for galvanizado só aconselho inox...

A estrutura do meu é basicamente 3 "janelas" como se fosse a estrutura de uma janela quadrada...unidas por tubos nas arestas...
se estivermos frente ao aquário vemos as janelas de lado esta estas estão na perpendicular.

não sei se me faço entender...

uma primeira iteração do esqueleto eu tinha partes em cruz no fundo para reforçar a estrutura...

pessoas que trabalham em ferro riram-se:
"epá isto assim aguenta com 4 carros em cima.. não vais meter um camião em cima vais?"
lol

em cima onde se vai colocar a tabua que suportará o aaquário tem de acentar nas tais ligações(tubos soldados) entre janelas e na parte de cima das janelas na perfeição...
é um dos sitios mais importantes...

outra coisa importante é os pés da coisa...
tenho desses de atarrachar para afinar...o declive mesmo da sala...não existe salas direitas...falo por experiencia...nem o movel ficará completamente direito...
o meu torceu um bocado com o arrefecimento da solda...uns mm algo que me disseram era normal.

----------


## João Bello

Bem nao tenho nada a dizer, simplesmente um grande obrigado!
Sem a sua ajuda provavelmente ia cair num grande erro... e ia acabar com uma inundação.
Peço desculpa pela demora a responder.
Um grande abraço e cumprimentos

----------

